# weakening silicone leg grippers on bibs



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

So I got these new Capo bibs that I like a lot except the leg gripper is like super glue and that's not to my liking at all.
Anyone know of a way to reduce the grip of these things, permanently?
Talcum powder worked okay but the effects are gone once I start sweating and it's a bit of a pita to have to use it every time I put them on.
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

You could weaken it by rubbing alcohol, or get a hair dryer.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> You could weaken it by rubbing alcohol, or get a hair dryer.


What is rubbing alcohol or hair dryer going to do to silicone?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> What is rubbing alcohol or hair dryer going to do to silicone?


Dissolve the silicone. I used to use alcohol to remove silicone at a job of mine.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

pittcanna said:


> You could weaken it by rubbing alcohol, or get a hair dryer.


Not really sure what you envision being done with a hair dryer but to clarify, incase that's needed, I'm looking to weaken the grip, not the stretch. In other words they fit fine with an amount of stretch/constriction that's good. It's that the silicone is just to darn sticky.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

pittcanna said:


> Dissolve the silicone. I used to use alcohol to remove silicone at a job of mine.


I see. Thanks. What did you remove it from? I wouldn't mind getting rid of it all together but kind of worried I'd f up the fabric in the process if I tried to take it off.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Removing Silicone Caulk Residue | Home Guides | SF Gate



> Denatured alcohol may be an appropriate substitute, but it's best to test any solvent you use on an inconspicuous part of the substrate and avoid it if you notice discoloration or other undesirable effects. In lieu of soaking a rag with solvents, you may be able to remove the residue by soaking an abrasive sponge instead. Softening the residue and scrubbing it at the same time is most likely to be effective on smooth substrates such as glass, tile or Formica.


Dont set the hair dryer on hi. Use your fingers to ball it off.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> Dissolve the silicone. I used to use alcohol to remove silicone at a job of mine.


Caulk?
Alcohol does not dissolve cured silicone. 

Silicone tubing is used to carry alcohol.
Chemical Compatibility Database from Cole-Parmer

What's the hair dryer going to do?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I see. Thanks. What did you remove it from? I wouldn't mind getting rid of it all together but kind of worried I'd f up the fabric in the process if I tried to take it off.


Basically it was silicone from titanium grit blasted.

just use a sponge to soak in the alcohol and dab at it. If needed you might need to let it sit for a little.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't think you're going to remove the silicone unless it was sewn in as a band. Even that would be tricky and risk damaging the spandex. 

As a temporary solution, try turning/folding the part where the silicone is up inside the leg, like a reverse cuff If that works to your satisfaction maybe you could have it permanently stitched that way. As an alternative you may be able to have narrow layer of spandex sewn in over the silicone gripper.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> Removing Silicone Caulk Residue | Home Guides | SF Gate


From your link..
"No solvent dissolves silicone caulk,"

"you'll probably have to accomplish the bulk of the removal by cutting the caulk with a sharp knife and pulling it off with pliers. The process will leave small patches of material clinging to the substrate. "

"much of it will come off under the vigorous action of a scrub brush"

These are not techniques you want to practice on lycra shorts.



> Dont set the hair dryer on hi. Use your fingers to ball it off.


Lycra has a FAR lower melting point than silicone. I wouldn't put a hair dryer anywhere near my shorts... on any setting.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

I used to get spirit gum all the time on my costumes. Basically its silicone, i just used alcohol to weaken it and use my fingers to remove it.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

pittcanna said:


> I used to get spirit gum all the time on my costumes. Basically its silicone, i just used alcohol to weaken it and use my fingers to remove it.


Spirit gum is NOT silicone. It's a gum adhesive intended to be used as in temporary fashion. Silicone elastomers are NOT going to dissolve in alcohol. If you apply a curing silicone rubber to a poor substrate for bonding (caulk, RTV, etc.), then you can remove the silicone, but it does NOT dissolve. The silicone on leg gripes is generally already cured to a very good substrate, which is then attached to the fabric. A very different beast.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Silicone Removal there was also this i used too.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> just use a sponge to soak in the alcohol and dab at it. If needed you might need to let it sit for a little.


I wouldn't soak my shorts in alcohol. Lycra is polyester based. And polyester isn't resistant to alcohol. You may be left with just the silicone.
http://www.safefiberglasstank.com/u...table/Polyester Chemical Resistance table.pdf


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> Silicone Removal there was also this i used too.


Silicone is one of the most chemically resistance materials there is. Anything you try to dissolve it with will do far greater harm to the lycra.

Are you really going to scrape the silicone off your shorts?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

pittcanna said:


> Silicone Removal there was also this i used too.


Same idea - break an adhesive bond between a silicone elastomer cured in place and a base substrate. How well those kinds of products work depends on the quality of the bond. I don't think many silicone leg grippers are attached that way. Even then, you risk damaging the fabric. Remember, these things are intended to be washed in soap and water hundreds of times and still hold up and function.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

ibericb said:


> I don't think you're going to remove the silicone unless it was sewn in as a band. Even that would be tricky and risk damaging the spandex.
> 
> As a temporary solution, try turning/folding the part where the silicone is up inside the leg, like a reverse cuff If that works to your satisfaction maybe you could have it permanently stitched that way. As an alternative you may be able to have narrow layer of spandex sewn in over the silicone gripper.


Thanks. I wasn't looking to take it off, because I assumed that wasn't possible, but if it were off that would be fine.

yeah, I was afraid alterations might be the best/only permanent solution but figured I'd see if there was anything known to weaken the grip of slilcone. 

by the way, it probably sounds like I'm just being fussy which to a certain extent is true because the shorts are definitley fine to use.....but man I'm telling you the grip on these things is just crazy sticky.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> by the way, it probably sounds like I'm just being fussy which to a certain extent is true because the shorts are definitley fine to use.....but man I'm telling you the grip on these things is just crazy sticky.


I know what you're talking about. I've seen some that are ultra sticky. 
What about putting some chamois cream on your thigh where the grippers go?


Or maybe use these as a "liner".


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Or just shave your legs.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tlg said:


> I know what you're talking about. I've seen some that are ultra sticky.
> What about putting some chamois cream on your thigh where the grippers go?
> 
> 
> Or maybe use these as a "liner".


Worth a try. I'll put it right on the gripper though because I don't know exactly where the gripper will land before putting them on so I'll avoid needing to smear a big cream target on my legs.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Taking this even very slightly out of context, this is a remarkable post.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> yeah, I was afraid alterations might be the best/only permanent solution but figured I'd see if there was anything known to weaken the grip of slilcone.


Have you considered a return/exchange? Sorry if this was already covered but most retailers I've dealt with have no problem with such requests. And clearly, you're not satisfied with this item. Not 100%, at least.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

joeinchi said:


> Have you considered a return/exchange? Sorry if this was already covered but most retailers I've dealt with have no problem with such requests. And clearly, you're not satisfied with this item. Not 100%, at least.


Thanks for the idea. They are $210 retail bibs that I got for $109 and while the industrial strength gripper bugs me they are otherwise fantastic and I'm pretty sure better overall than anything else I'd find for $109. So a return/exchange probably wouldn't work out positive in my case. Plus I'd done a century in them after knowing about the gripper issue from having tried them on a much shorter ride so I wouldn't feel right about returning them.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

If you're going to try the cream thing, put them on with the gripper rolled up to the outside, like a cuff. Then apply the cream and roll down into place. That way no guessing, and no smearing on the legs.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

tlg said:


> I know what you're talking about. I've seen some that are ultra sticky.
> What about putting some chamois cream on your thigh where the grippers go?


That would seem like the first and easiest possible solution to try.


----------

